# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита мобильных устройств  >  Агрессивный вредонос для Android

## denis_molod4inin

Столкнулся на своём Android телефоне с зловредом, который показывает рекламные окна 5 секунд перед запуском приложения, рассылает платные SMS, на которые приходят ответы, подвешивает просмотр SMS, но с опазданием сообщения, всё же доходят. Теперь вопрос с чего начинать поиск зловреда, поскольку инструкци аналогичной инструкции по лечению ПК под управлением Windows нет. Вероятно стоит проверить аналог автозагрузки для Android и проверить возможные модификации приложения отправки SMS/MMS.
Прилагаю скриншоты отображаемой рекламы и ответов на платные SMS подписки.Вложение 668222Screenshot_20180104-054607.png

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Первое, что следует применить, как ни странно, антивирус. Выберите приложение от проверенного разработчика антивирусного ПО (Dr. Web, Kaspersky, McAfee, Notron).
Если найти и удалить вредоносное приложение таким образом не получится, сохраните контакты и важную информацию и сделайте сброс устройства (hard reset) (см. инструкцию для конкретной модели на сайте производителя).

Сообщите о результатах.

----------

*olejah*

----------


## denis_molod4inin

Поставил Kaspersky Internet Security (kisandroid_11.5.0.590_en_ru.apk), он зависает при запуске Screenshot_20180106-062521.png как и большинство зловредов этот блокирует работу антивируса. Хотелось бы перед полным сбросом, чтобы избежать повторного заражения в том числе из резервной копии, попробовать поймать и отправить в Лабораторию Касперского этого зловреда, чтобы его занесли в сигнатуры.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Попробуйте другой. Рекомендуется устанавливать из play market.

----------


## denis_molod4inin

Поставил Dr. Web зловреды нашлись. Часть оказалась в /system/priv-app/ поэтому без root прав не получается удалить эти зловреды.
Screenshot_20180107-131201.png
P.S. 
Сброс на заводские установки позволяет удалить такие вирусы или это те системные файлы, которые при сбросе на заводские установки сохраняются?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Сброс на заводские установки позволяет удалить такие вирусы или это те системные файлы, которые при сбросе на заводские установки сохраняются?


Всё зависит от производителя и модели телефона.

----------


## tokarilo

Хард резет надо делать с форматированием всех разделов

----------


## Val_Ery

> Я думаю что нужно устройство нужно подключить к компьютеру и просканировать минимум на двух антивирусниках,а если не поможет - то только полное форматирование! По другому эту проблему я считаю не решить! Вообще я подобные вопросы решаю при помощи разных отзовиков... Короче Бог в помощь и вот , если интересно крауд


Ещё один маркетоид  :Angry: 
У вас чего, обострение? авитаминоз?

----------

